

Create a payment form in a click. - istasiik
http://www.persollo.com

======
istasiik
Hello!

I am 16 years old guy from Donetsk, Ukraine. Yep, we have war here.

To collect payments now you have to create personal website and integrate api
there or send your card/PayPal number to customer.

I am working on service, where regular people can create a payment form in a
click and get simple link to it. Collect donations, sell stuff in social
networks or send invoices right to customer. Do everything you want with it.

I've created prototype for tests and feedback. Feel free to try it!
persollo.com

